# I seriously messed up - now how to remove exterior paint from interior plaster?



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

Gentlemen,

The room is blue with words right now. I have so f'd myself.

In high humidity/damp areas, I sometimes use Hardi Board with the 'flat' (no grid) side turned out for the wall cover. Then a skim coat of drywall compound to smooth it out.

Well, I got sloppy, tired, not paying attention, whatever, and it was shortly after I had finished painting the wall that I realized... I had grabbed a can of EXTERIOR paint. Crap - so now I've got this wall of exterior paint on my interior wall. You'd think I would'a noticed the smell - too long days.

So - I'm working on the theory that all the theory I've read and heard about never ever use exterior paint indoors is true. That the resin and fungicide will outgas vapours for ages that are harmful in enclosed spaces. Which means it's gotta come off. 

In the morning it'll be ~10 hours old - no light - probably not too cured yet. 

Anyone got any slick tricks for stripping it off without destroying my wall?

OR - any convincing enough arguments that everything I;ve ever learned about exterior paints is pure fantasy and I should just leave it on?

And this project was going so well.

Thanks.


----------



## davidanbess (Apr 2, 2007)

I would just leave it,forget the b's about vapors.It will not affect the h/owner in any way.

Regards David


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Let it dry real well & encapsulate it with a KILZ type product.


----------



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

Well, if David's right, then Griz's suggestion would make doubly sure. But can all the many websites warning about fungicide volatiles be so totally wrong?


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Griz got it, do it, don't worry, GMOD


----------



## davy crockett (Dec 19, 2007)

Acetone,Goof-off, or chemical stripper,,,,,,then you won't have to worry,,,you'll be comatose,,,,,chill,,,,,prime with a good acrylic primer sealer and apply 2-3 coats good acrylic satin and rest assured that you definitly have the real deal on wall tough. Hardi,+1"of film,,bring on the crayons


----------



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm feeling better already.


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

Yup..relax.

seal it

no big deal...


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

All good replies so far. Contact your paint rep, or get a MSDS sheet if it makes you feel better......


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

I will suggest too that in the future, even if you're in a hurry, you take the time to look at your paint label.

You were lucky this time.

But what if you'd accidentally grabbed a can of Behr? 

Then none of us would have been able to help you!


----------



## ED_Painting (Oct 6, 2009)

I would just prime over with a blocker and that is not going to allow any vapors to come out. In exterior painting the paint needs to cure for about 30 days, I don't know how long will take for it to cure inside so that it doesn't release any more vapors. Any way if you seal it you can put any kind of paint over it.

Good Luck!


----------

